# Get on yer bike (e-bike!)



## Dave W (Aug 26, 2018)

I got one for my 71st birthday last year and it’s proved the best present ever. I used to do a lot of quite strenuous walking but circulatory problems now restrict the distance I can walk without pain. Cycling however is a different matter and I can now ride at least 30 miles quite comfortably. The beauty of an e-bike is that one can make rides as hard or as easy as one wishes. I tend to alternate my rides between long fairly leisurely ones and short brisk ones to build up my fitness. I found cycling quite hard at first, and 6 or 7 miles left me feeling like I’d ‘exercised’, but my fitness improved quite quickly and I’m now at the stage where I’m competing against myself and other riders (using a phone app). Another bonus is that I find the exercise helps reduce my blood glucose. I’ve now ridden about 1200 miles since last June and am about to replace my first set of tyres as they’ve had some pretty hard use due to ‘off-piste’ rides on paths and tracks. I’m much fitter than I was last year and I’ve seen a lot of countryside that I wouldn’t have seen without my bike.

My advice for anyone thinking  about an e-bike is ‘go for it’.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2018)

I had a one for a couple of weeks. Brilliant ! Top of the range Cannondale, full suspension. I regularly got more than 25mph on the flat. Was good & I enjoyed. Gets you out ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 27, 2018)

I was speaking to a man at the Jodrell Bank cafe bike shed a couple of years ago.  From what I can remember I think he was 80 or at least in his late 70's.  He'd been a cyclist all his life but had had a knee operation recently and to enable him to carry on cycling had bought an electric bike.  He lived in the same place as me so it was a 40+ mile round trip to there.  He said he felt a bit of a fraud using the e-bike but I said as long as it got him out there cycling it doesn't matter.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 28, 2018)

Hope Santa is kind this year


----------

